# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Паук - Нэш Эдгертон (2007)

## JAHolper

Короткометражный фильм Нэша Эдгертона - *Паук* (Spider)


Не рекомендую смотреть беременным и хиленьким.

----------

